# Back From The Past Once in A Lifetime Opportunity Metron Bicycle Engine German Design



## bikebug (Jun 24, 2015)

The Metrom Bicycle Engine (Back form the Past) GERMAN DESIGN.
Have just purchased the stock from the factory. 

​This is a once in a lifetime opportunity to get one of these little jewels.

The NOS/NIB Bicycle Engine Kits were manufactured by the State Factory Metrom / Brasov and its are still in original box packed. 
The motors are NEW still in its original box, complete with all its useful pieces for installation on a standard bicycle man/woman from 26' or 28 '.   
The engine was made in a limited series - in the end of  '90s - by the Arms Factory "Metrom"/Brasov – Romania.
The Factory Metrom was part of the State Group "RomArm" - specialized in the production of light and heavy weapons.
The Metrom Brasov Engine Factory has a long tradition in the production of engines for motorcycles and bicycles too.
The Factory "Metrom" was in Romania what the "Garelli"/Mosquito was in Italy, the "Jlo Werke" was in Germany  or the "Whizzer" or the "Sears Free Spirit"/"Bike Bug" was in USA.
The bicycle motor "Metrom" was produced in 1000 units to be used inside the Military Airports and, in limited quantities' (only 700 units), to be sold on the German market.
The engine is an extraordinary piece.
Unique in its kind.
It was created with the technology of armaments:










- Light and fast: made with special alloy with high resistance.
- Durable: made to last in tough conditions of use.
- Easy to disassemble / reassemble.
35 cc engine, equipped with automatic centrifugal clutch in oil bath, carburetor manufactured under license dell'Orto, electronic ignition, gas tank and all parts necessary for assembly. Yes there are Spare Parts (Factory Original) available also.



We are gathering a list of interested buyers so we can split the freight form Europe and give everyone the best deal possible.

Please send your address and telephone number to sales@bikebug.net


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 25, 2015)

what era are these? they look fairly modern,cad plating,plastic.....im just curious


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2015)

thehugheseum said:


> what era are these? they look fairly modern,cad plating,plastic.....im just curious




 end of the 1990's...see in original post...


----------



## Iverider (Jun 25, 2015)

Seems like a classified ad to me. Price?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 25, 2015)

doh! shoulda read the ad better.....im feeling so much older realizing the 1990s is a long time ago!


----------



## Iverider (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah. Turn of the century bikes are only 15 years old!


----------

